# Lucozade - What's the Deal?



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

Serious question here - is lucozade good or bad for someone looking to gain mass?

I've always steered away from cornershop type energy drinks and proudly swig my water, but I had to make do with a lucozade the other day on the way to the gym and f**k me it was good. I don't think even when I trained seriously I'd felt such energy.

I have to say, I'm feeling a bit disappointed / reality shattered lol, I seriously had it down as little better than a panda pop. What's the deal? Anyone here swear by it? Anyone hate it?

It was more than placebo, and I know it's advertised etc as an energy drink but honestly, really suprised me.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

all it is is sugar and caffeine.

so buy some caffeine tablets from bulkpowders, and have a banana before you hit the gym.

lucozade isn't even a good energy drink, there's no electrolytes in it, so little nutritional value and water hydrates you better.

also gives you diabetes if you drink piles and do no exercise like half the fat kids in my school


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Darylbethyname said:


> lucozade isn't even a good energy drink, there's no electrolytes in it, so little nutritional value and water hydrates you better.
> 
> also gives you diabetes if you drink piles and do no exercise like half the fat kids in my school


There are electrolytes in certain versions of it..

As for diabetes...C'mon dude get real,

1) It'd take more than a bottle of lucozade a day to cause problems (i doubt the OP would take 'piles' of it)

2) Other things in the diet would also contribute, and probably play a bigger role

3) Your point about doing no exercise etc doesn't really stand up as he's already mentioned the gym :confused1:

Bottom line, IMO....it's fine, if that's what you feel gives you a boost before the gym, go for it.....500ml of lucozade on the grand scheme of things will not cause any harm.

Sure if you're contest prepping and weeks out, it wouldn't be wise...though again, things can be tweaked


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I made a thread on this about a year ago now because I was almost addicted to the stuff, I was drinking 2-3 big bottles of it a day as a subsitute for alcohol as I was giving it up at the time..............long story short it started to make me very ill, started getting the symptoms of diabetes so went to the doc's and he advised me to stop ASAP and was fine once I did!


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

ah24 said:


> There are electrolytes in certain versions of it..
> 
> As for diabetes...C'mon dude get real,
> 
> ...


i did mention the word fat kids, i kinda thought that gave a pretty clear indication that i wasn't talking about people who train :confused1:


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

I used to drink a bottle or two a day when i had a labour intensive job, but now i'm sat on my **** in an office I stick to ice water, coffee and green tea when i've had too many coffees! I have found it can be really addictive and had heard of people previously being properly hooked on it! Like anything else though it is fine when taken in moderation I think...

I take the odd tin of redbull sugar free if I need a wee boost before training, don't know how good or bad this is but works ok for me...


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

wow cheers guys, didn't expect so much detail in the responses!

I certainly don't plan to drink this everyday, dunno if I ever will again but all that's worth knowing.

Caffeine tabs - never thought of them before cheers mate. I'll try getting a couple to test before I go ordering a load - red bull has no effect on me, nor does tea or coffee. As I typed that the realisation struck me that I well overdose on caffeine throughout the day, so I'll try cuttin it out from this moment.

cheers again peoples


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

I read Dave Palumbo's bulking diet once and he has a shake with a gatorade as meal 2, uses them as carbs Id imagine when he's on the go


----------

